# The Inbetweeners



## UltraCulture (May 14, 2009)

Must admit I'm a rather recent convert to this show, anyone else fans?

Very rude, peurile childish humour and right up my street.

Shame it's hidden away on E4

The boat scene recently had me howling.

Clunge(dont ask)


----------



## purple_kathryn (May 14, 2009)

The Inbetweeners is brilliant 

Especially Will!


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 14, 2009)

I'm a semi-regular Inbetweeners watcher now. One of my housemates has been watching it from the start and so has recently got most of us watching it too. It is rather funny and very crude. Very much fits into the group sense of humour.


----------



## nj1 (May 14, 2009)

I watch it, love it, shame season 2 has just finished.

Special car Friend


----------



## Rodders (May 14, 2009)

I really enjoyed the first series, but i haven't yet seen any of the second. Looking forward to it though. (No doubt it'll be repeated soon anyway.) My wife doesn't like it. 

Off topic, i also REALLY enjoyed the IT Crowd as well.


----------

